
Nasa's flying telescope SOFIA chases down a moon shadow - ajdlinux
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-01/sofia-flying-telescope-occultation-chasing-shadow-titan/10635802
======
lostsock
What an amazing mission and a fantasticly told story of how it was conducted.
Thanks for sharing!

